# National Fibromyalgia Association hosts live podcast



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

National Fibromyalgia Association hosts LIVE Podcast"Countdown to National Fibromyalgia Awareness Day"WHEN: Tuesday, May 5, 2009TIME: 12 pm PDT - 12:30 pm PDTWHERE: Listen live online at http://www.blogtalkradio.com/fibromyalgia or call in at (646) 915-9615ABOUT THE SHOW:This is the NFA's 4th in a series on National Fibromyalgia Awareness Day.Tuesday's guests include Stephen Doogan, founder of WeAreFibro.org andSharon Waldrop, founder of Fibromyalgia Association of Michigan.ABOUT THE NFA:The National Fibromyalgia Association's theme for the 2009 NationalFibromyalgia Awareness Day campaign is "Fibromyalgia Affects Everyone" andwill focus on the far-reaching effects of this disorder-from broken lives tothe economic costs to patients and society. For more information, visithttp://www.fmaware.org/


----------

